# apache: mod_rewrite



## bomberpilotmp3 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Frage. Ich habe mir ein Script gebastelt das zwar gut ist und funktioniert, doch die URL zu lang sind, und nicht Suchmaschienen Freundlich ist.

Meine Seite wird so aufgerufen:
# index.php?section=view&id=1
# index.php?section=new

Nun wie kann ich die URL's mittel mod_rewrite so umwandeln:
# von: index.php?section=view&id=1 soll diese so heissen: http://domain.de/view/1
# von: index.php?section=new soll diese so heissen: http://domain.de/new

Ich habe bereits bei google gesucht, doch immer was gefunden was genau andersrum ist. Ein kleines beispiel: http://pastebin.ca

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gumbo (24. Juli 2007)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule   ^([a-z]+)$   /index.php?section=$1   [L]
RewriteRule   ^([a-z]+)/([1-9][0-9]*)$   /index.php?section=$1&id=$2   [L]
```


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hat funktioniert! Danke dir! Nur noch eins, die Styles werden nicht geladen. Ich erinnere mich irgendwie an Base irgendwas, kannst du helfen?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Big-Tux (24. Juli 2007)

Du mußt dein Script schon auf diese Rewrite-Regel anpassen.
Wenn du für den Style Relative Pfadangaben benutzt, rate ich dir jetzt Absolute zu nutzen oder die Relativen auf die Rewrite-Regel anzupassen sonst wirds nix.

Als Bsp.:
Vor der Regel hat er das Style aus "styles/" geholt, jetzt sucht er es in "view/1/styles/" und das wird es vermutlich nicht geben. 
Deine Links sollten ja dementsprechend auch geändert sein/werden, sonst nutzt die ganze Rewrite-Regel nichts.


----------



## Gumbo (24. Juli 2007)

Entweder arbeitest du mit absoluten Pfaden beziehungsweise absoluten URLs oder setzt einen Basis-URL mit:
	
	
	



```
<base href="…">
```


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr beiden,
ich habe es mit Base gemacht und es funktioniert! Ich danke euch für die Schnelle Hilfe!
Hier ein resultat: http://pastebin.niceaccess.de/new


----------

